# Can a trailer be used ?



## paulsgrass (Oct 2, 2019)

I cut grass during the summer and have long winters. Its too far a gap with no income. I am seriously thinking of getting a snow blower and start doing residential drive ways steps etc.

What snow blower does everyone recommend ? My main concern is transporting it. Will a small trailer work ? I fear the trailer may drag in the snow or worse fish tail on me. I really have no idea in this regard. I know most use trucks with blades but I am not in a position to quire this at present. What does everyone recommend ?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

A toro single stage blower that you can lift in and out of the pickup
Or a 2 stage and transport it on 1 of those hitch carriers.


----------



## paulsgrass (Oct 2, 2019)

m_ice said:


> A toro single stage blower that you can lift in and out of the pickup
> Or a 2 stage and transport it on 1 of those hitch carriers.


Ok, more questions. Presume I not nothing and am completely green ( as I am ). I have no clue what a 2 stage blower is does. What is a hitch carrier ? Lifting the blower on and off the truck would seem difficult as they are pretty heavy. Also at present I do not have a pick up,I have an suv that is taking a beating and do need to get my hands on a pick up.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Wouldn’t it be easier/simpler just to work for a larger snow removal company? They’re always looking for laborers- shovelers, snowblower operators for walkways, etc.


----------



## paulsgrass (Oct 2, 2019)

seville009 said:


> Wouldn't it be easier/simpler just to work for a larger snow removal company? They're always looking for laborers- shovelers, snowblower operators for walkways, etc.


Kind of defeats the purpose.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

The toro single stage blower are light enough and small enough to fit in an SUV.
The hitch carriers are a platform that plugs into your reciever to carry cargo on
And 2 stage or 1 stage is terminology for how the blower processes the snow. 2 stage is heavier and more heavy duty.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Welcome paul
https://www.harborfreight.com/aluminum-mobility-wheelchair-and-scooter-carrier-67599.html


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

I also agree that working for another contractor would be a great way to learn the trade


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

paulsgrass said:


> Kind of defeats the purpose.


but if the purpose is to make money (revenues greater than expenses), you're more likely to accomplish that as an employee vs spending money on equipment and finding customers. Just a lot less financial risk on your end of it.


----------



## paulsgrass (Oct 2, 2019)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> Welcome paul
> https://www.harborfreight.com/aluminum-mobility-wheelchair-and-scooter-carrier-67599.html


 That might work ? Never seen that before. But it looks cumbersome to add remove ? it looks like it is a 2 person process to hook it up ?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

People here use trailers quite a bit. I used my enclosed one year for a sidewalk crew. I personally didn't like driving with it...but it was very convenient, and would hold a pallet of ice melt, all our shovels, a few spreaders, and our blowers (4 total). It was nice having absolutely everything in the one place, and not trying to stack it all on a truck, and making multiple trips to load ice melt.


That said, with one or two person crew, I'd just use the truck bed.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

If your dead set on working for yourself then I would...
1. Make sure you have the proper insurance in place to cover you
2. Buy the hitch carrier in the link above
3. Buy a good blower ( Toro, Ariens, etc.)


----------



## SilverPine (Dec 7, 2018)

https://kooybros.com/toro-power-clear-721qze-single-stage-electric-start-snowthrower

These are great for doing residentials by yourself.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

m_ice said:


> If your dead set on working for yourself then I would...
> 1. Make sure you have the proper insurance in place to cover you
> 2. Buy the hitch carrier in the link above
> 3. Buy a good blower ( Toro, Ariens, etc.)


#4 go work with someone else, just be nicer to everyone than you were on LS....


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> #4 go work with someone else, just be easier to deal with than you were on LS....


Did I miss something over there?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

BossPlow2010 said:


> #4 go work with someone else, just be easier to deal with than you were on LS....


No answer is good enough, everything is wrong, and the knowledge of the tools of the business lacking.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

m_ice said:


> Did I miss something over there?


Yes, yes you did


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

dieselss said:


> No answer is good enough, everything is wrong, and the knowledge of the tools of the business lacking.


Doesn't that describe most post...lol


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

^^ hitch only weighs 55lbs.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> ^^ hitch only weighs 55lbs.


What's a hitch?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> ^^ hitch only weighs 55lbs.


Hire Devcon...it'll fall off before you need to take it off


----------



## Klaibs27 (Oct 21, 2018)

I'll add that you should buy a good shovel. Look into the plow types (do a search on the forums) with or without wheels. I use a snocaster (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008OHHVDA/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1) and it works GREAT as a pusher but I usually have to follow it up with a regular scoop-style shovel to lift the snow.

I too only run a snow-blower/shovel service and last year I was able to borrow an 18" Toro for one storm that I could lift in and out of my truck fairly easily and it was very efficient. I still have a two-stage that I tried using truck ramps to get into the bed but those become nasty to deal with when you're tired and it's slippery out so now I bought a cargo carrier with a ramp (highly recommend this) and it works great.

Good luck getting customers and when you do, service the hell out of them.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

paulsgrass said:


> Kind of defeats the purpose.


im curious to what purpose is being defeated?


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Philbilly2 said:


> im curious to what purpose is being defeated?


"The Canadian Dream"?


----------



## paulsgrass (Oct 2, 2019)

SilverPine said:


> https://kooybros.com/toro-power-clear-721qze-single-stage-electric-start-snowthrower
> 
> These are great for doing residential by yourself.


 Is it light enough for one man to load unload ? It looks small. Is it strong enough to do a dozen driveways after a storm ?


----------



## paulsgrass (Oct 2, 2019)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> ^^ hitch only weighs 55lbs.


 So one person will have no problem connecting and disconnecting it ?


----------



## paulsgrass (Oct 2, 2019)

m_ice said:


> The toro single stage blower are light enough and small enough to fit in an SUV.
> The hitch carriers are a platform that plugs into your reciever to carry cargo on
> And 2 stage or 1 stage is terminology for how the blower processes the snow. 2 stage is heavier and more heavy duty.


 So a 2 stage blower is better to have ?


----------



## paulsgrass (Oct 2, 2019)

m_ice said:


> The toro single stage blower are light enough and small enough to fit in an SUV.
> The hitch carriers are a platform that plugs into your reciever to carry cargo on
> And 2 stage or 1 stage is terminology for how the blower processes the snow. 2 stage is heavier and more heavy duty.


 Had to look up what 2 stage is. Sounds like 2 augers moving the snow. I found there are 3 stage blowers. Would that be easier to work with ? My concerns weight, ease of use and price.


----------



## SilverPine (Dec 7, 2018)

paulsgrass said:


> Is it light enough for one man to load unload ? It looks small. Is it strong enough to do a dozen driveways after a storm ?


It depends on how strong you are. I havent had a guy yet that couldn't lift it. The only time those blowers struggle is when you do the bottom of the driveway where the city plow leaves the snow.


----------



## paulsgrass (Oct 2, 2019)

m_ice said:


> I also agree that working for another contractor would be a great way to learn the trade


 I don't plan on taking a University course to shovel snow.


----------



## paulsgrass (Oct 2, 2019)

SilverPine said:


> It depends on how strong you are. I havent had a guy yet that couldn't lift it. The only time those blowers struggle is when you do the bottom of the driveway where the city plow leaves the snow.


 That is the worst and there is a lot of that here.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

paulsgrass said:


> I don't plan on taking a University course to shovel snow.


I meant learn the business amd economic sides of the business


----------



## paulsgrass (Oct 2, 2019)

SilverPine said:


> It depends on how strong you are. I havent had a guy yet that couldn't lift it. The only time those blowers struggle is when you do the bottom of the driveway where the city plow leaves the snow.


 Thanks for your input. You seem to know what you are talking about.


----------



## paulsgrass (Oct 2, 2019)

m_ice said:


> I meant learn the business amd economic sides of the business


 I don't need business instructions . Thanks any way.


----------



## paulsgrass (Oct 2, 2019)

dieselss said:


> No answer is good enough, everything is wrong, and the knowledge of the tools of the business lacking.


 The Great " American Dreamer " Lives !


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

.


paulsgrass said:


> I don't plan on taking a University course to shovel snow.


What about working for another contractor though? You know to learn the trade...


----------



## paulsgrass (Oct 2, 2019)

Klaibs27 said:


> I'll add that you should buy a good shovel. Look into the plow types (do a search on the forums) with or without wheels. I use a snocaster (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008OHHVDA/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1) and it works GREAT as a pusher but I usually have to follow it up with a regular scoop-style shovel to lift the snow.
> 
> I too only run a snow-blower/shovel service and last year I was able to borrow an 18" Toro for one storm that I could lift in and out of my truck fairly easily and it was very efficient. I still have a two-stage that I tried using truck ramps to get into the bed but those become nasty to deal with when you're tired and it's slippery out so now I bought a cargo carrier with a ramp (highly recommend this) and it works great.
> 
> Good luck getting customers and when you do, service the hell out of them.


 Yeah, I figured ramps onto the truck with snow would not be a good result. Looks like a carrier will work with a gate. 500 pound capacity , average about 60 pounds and roughly $400.00


----------



## paulsgrass (Oct 2, 2019)

Klaibs27 said:


> I'll add that you should buy a good shovel. Look into the plow types (do a search on the forums) with or without wheels. I use a snocaster (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008OHHVDA/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1) and it works GREAT as a pusher but I usually have to follow it up with a regular scoop-style shovel to lift the snow.
> 
> I too only run a snow-blower/shovel service and last year I was able to borrow an 18" Toro for one storm that I could lift in and out of my truck fairly easily and it was very efficient. I still have a two-stage that I tried using truck ramps to get into the bed but those become nasty to deal with when you're tired and it's slippery out so now I bought a cargo carrier with a ramp (highly recommend this) and it works great.
> 
> Good luck getting customers and when you do, service the hell out of them.


 I just looked at that . Really ? You like it ? It seems any thing more then one inch snow you can not do much with it. You find it easier then a shovel ?


----------



## SilverPine (Dec 7, 2018)

https://www.homedepot.ca/product/garant-snow-pusher-36-inch/1001009267

If your looking for something bigger than the average shovel. It's good for up to 5cm I find. Makes long sidewalks much easier.


----------



## paulsgrass (Oct 2, 2019)

SilverPine said:


> https://www.homedepot.ca/product/garant-snow-pusher-36-inch/1001009267
> 
> If your looking for something bigger than the average shovel. It's good for up to 5cm I find. Makes long sidewalks much easier.


 I presume that is to push a light snow fall from one end of a driveway to the other. For heavier wetter snow you need a smaller shovel especially for stairs. What would you use for stairs ?


----------



## paulsgrass (Oct 2, 2019)

Is anyone using a carrier to do small residential driveways ? How do you find them pros and cons ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Watching


----------



## paulsgrass (Oct 2, 2019)

SilverPine said:


> It depends on how strong you are. I havent had a guy yet that couldn't lift it. The only time those blowers struggle is when you do the bottom of the driveway where the city plow leaves the snow.


 The left over snow from the city plows is really bad here. Minimum one foot of snow and ice , balls / rocks of ice snow. Do you think the machine you mentioned will tackle this ? The rest of the driveways are easy and figure any machine can take care of that. It is the part that the plows push onto the driveway that is a concern. Where in Ontario are you ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Isn't it kind of late in the season?


----------



## paulsgrass (Oct 2, 2019)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Isn't it kind of late in the season?


 Unbelievable is all that I can say. I will be buying a new blower in April to use during the summer. Seriously W.T.F. is wrong with people ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

paulsgrass said:


> Unbelievable is all that I can say.


I'm not the one asking about what a 2 stage blower is...or a hitch carrier.

I was just asking.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Snow plow shovels. Start at 18" , go up in 6" increments. I'd recommend one of each. Get an 18 and a 36 to start.


----------



## NBRam1500 (Nov 22, 2019)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Watching


Ditto

Did I mention, I was bored


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

jonniesmooth said:


> Snow plow shovels. Start at 18" , go up in 6" increments. I'd recommend one of each. Get an 18 and a 36 to start.


Maybe a manplow?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

paulsgrass said:


> Unbelievable is all that I can say. I will be buying a new blower in April to use during the summer. Seriously W.T.F. is wrong with people ?


As per your MO, you have received good advice, but when you don't like it, you question it.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

paulsgrass said:


> Unbelievable is all that I can say. I will be buying a new blower in April to use during the summer. Seriously W.T.F. is wrong with people ?


if you're going to be snow blowing in the summer, then to answer your original question, trailering shouldn't be an issue......


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Isn't it kind of late in the season?


The season is almost over


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

Good to see your condescending attitude follows you site to site.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

You can get some great deals on snowblowers in April.
After the snow we had his weekend... not so much.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

EWSplow said:


> Maybe a manplow?


The loop handle might not transport well for him?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

jonniesmooth said:


> The loop handle might not transport well for him?


I've seen people strap sheets of plywood to the roof of a Prius. Anything is possible.


----------



## samcarpen (Nov 2, 2010)

I work on small engine powered equipment. The single stage, 2 cycle Toro style blower would be ineffective on the frozen snow, ice build up at the end of driveways. The higher end, two stage, residential blowers would also be hard pressed.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

When you use the snowblower, start in the middle of the driveway, with the chute to the right, when you get to the door ( you may want to shovel a few feet away from the door first, so you have room to turn around) then go back to the street. Widening the drive to the edges as you go. This way you don't have to turn the chute every pass.
If the wind is strong go with that.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

EWSplow said:


> I've seen people strap sheets of plywood to the roof of a Prius. Anything is possible.


I used the sweeper on my utv to plow a foot of snow off my backyard. It wasn't the cheapest thing to use but its what was available.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> I used the sweeper on my utv to plow a foot of snow off my backyard. It wasn't the cheapest thing to use but its what was available.


They work great for dethatching too...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> I used the sweeper on my utv to plow a foot of snow off my backyard. It wasn't the cheapest thing to use but its what was available.


You plowed your lawn because........


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Taking out ash trees and the fresh powder is deep, makes it easier on the tree guys.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> Taking out ash trees and the fresh powder is deep, makes it easier on the tree guys.


That makes sense...thought maybe a backyard football game


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Never mind


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

jonniesmooth said:


> Never mind


Wrong thread?


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

JMHConstruction said:


> Wrong thread?


Yep


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

paulsgrass said:


> Had to look up what 2 stage is.


That's funny. On top of this he's dismissing and insulting great advice. Another couple Google searches and he'll become an expert.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

let's stay on point or move on from the discussion please

thanks


----------



## paulsgrass (Oct 2, 2019)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> let's stay on point or move on from the discussion please
> 
> thanks


 Lets move on ?

I would understand it if were a bunch of Dumb Kids. These are SUPPOSE to be business owners. The Majority are Business de meu cou .


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

paulsgrass said:


> Really. Lets move on ? I would understand it if were a bunch of Dumb Kids. These are SUPPOSE to be business owners. Business de meu cou .


We're not going through the same crap here that you did on LawnSite...you disagree with any advice given and then degrade or post in a derogatory manner towards other members. Grown men and business men aren't supposed to act like that either. So again, clean it up or move on


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

on point or don't post in the thread


----------

